# Opinions on Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

I know this has likely been beaten to death but after owning a 78 SF Deluxe a while back I’m curious about any outstanding differences between
these two..
Any and all input appreciated!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you talking about Deluxe REVERB?


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

68 custom reissues are a modded deluxe reverb and don’t behave like a true deluxe reverb, if you’re looking for a dead nuts deluxe look elsewhere but if having two different preamp sections with reverb and trem on both with no bright caps interests you then you might like one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Apparently the early ones had a rattle issue, but that was dealt with on later models.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This wasn't a favorite for me. The vintage channel was cold, thin and harsh sounding. The custom channel was better.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Otis double U said:


> 68 custom reissues are a modded deluxe reverb and don’t behave like a true deluxe reverb, if you’re looking for a dead nuts deluxe look elsewhere but if having two different preamp sections with reverb and trem on both with no bright caps interests you then you might like one.


I realized after the fact that I really liked the clean tones I was able to get with the 78 SFDR..The clean clips I’ve heard online sound pretty similar, but those aren’t IRL.


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

The biggest difference between any deluxe to me is the speaker, if you like the 65 DRri better than 68 in stock form chances are you just like the speaker better. I highly suggest rolling through some speakers with any of the models you get. Same for your old silver face, what speaker it had plays a big part into what you associate with a deluxe reverb sound.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Well for starters the 68 *Custom *Deluxe Reverb is not a reissue. It's a modified 65 DRRI. Here's the explanation right off the website:



> The 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb Amp pays tribute to the classic look, sound and performance of Fender's late-60s silverface amps. In a special twist, both channels boast reverb and tremolo, and the custom channel has a modified Bassman tone stack that gives modern players greater tonal flexibility with pedals. The amp also features quicker gain onset and reduced negative feedback for greater touch sensitivity. The 68 Custom Deluxe Reverbs single 12 Celestion G12V-70 speaker also delivers a more distinctively rock n roll flavor.


From what I gather this is kinda like when Fender took the 63 Vibroverb reissue and turned it into the Custom Vibrolux Reverb. And then you had guys complain on message boards for 20 years about the CVR because it didn't act like a Vibroverb reissue.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Well for starters the 68 *Custom *Deluxe Reverb is not a reissue. It's a modified 65 DRRI. Here's the explanation right off the website:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather this is kinda like when Fender took the 63 Vibroverb reissue and turned it into the Custom Vibrolux Reverb. And then you had guys complain on message boards for 20 years about the CVR because it didn't act like a Vibroverb reissue.



I would assume its a reissue of a 68 deluxe with modifications. A 65 DRRI is a blackface and a 68 is silverface. Same as the 64 custom deluxe is a reissue of a 64 with modifications. Which would be closer to the 65 DRRI but with mods.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Personally, I love the 68 custom(s). I own both(65, 68 - in both DR and PR, currently only own the PRs as they are more manageable for me), and think about it this way - in a 2 guitar classic rock band, the rhythm guitarist plays the 68C and the lead guitarist plays the 65.

The 68C is not a DR or PR, it is more prone to break up, sounds a little hairier and isn't as shrill. It does not cut through a band the same way as a 65. It still retains the missing or 'scooped' mids. It certainly has its place though. My understanding is its closer voiced to a Bassman.

If I could only have one amp it would be my lightly modded 68C PRRI - G10c + premium tubes, and a quality pedal to boost the mids in front of it. It seems durable, I gig it often to other peoples houses and once I tightened up all the fasteners and fixed a loose connection where the volume pcb attached to the main board, it has been a very quiet, reliable amp.

I have never owned a vintage PR, but did own a vintage DR in the same period I owned a DRRI, and I favored the DRRI. YMMV.
C


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Well for starters the 68 *Custom *Deluxe Reverb is not a reissue. It's a modified 65 DRRI. Here's the explanation right off the website:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather this is kinda like when Fender took the 63 Vibroverb reissue and turned it into the Custom Vibrolux Reverb. And then you had guys complain on message boards for 20 years about the CVR because it didn't act like a Vibroverb reissue.


Correct! I’m going to edit that right now..


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Once again, Fender attempts to create a new amp out of an old one. Anyone who remembers the Fender Vibrolux "Custom" will understand. If I recall, they both share the dual reverb. They reduced the NFB (The Custom Vibrolux had none) which produces a more barky sound. Also...tying the two plates on V1 and V2 together to create reverb on both channels produces a noticeable noise floor as the loading on them changes.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Apparently the early ones had a rattle issue, but that was dealt with on later models.


All Fender Amps are overrated IMO


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I would assume its a reissue of a 68 deluxe with modifications. A 65 DRRI is a blackface and a 68 is silverface. Same as the 64 custom deluxe is a reissue of a 64 with modifications. Which would be closer to the 65 DRRI but with mods.


You would assume incorrectly. All Fender did was literally take their 65 DRRI, do some mods to it, and then drop it into a 68 SF style cabinet with different speaker. It's not a 68 reissue and was never meant to be one. That's why the entire line is called "Custom". The Twin is based on the 65 TRRI. The Vibrolux is based on the CVR. The Princeton is based on the 65 PRRI.

The Deluxe reverb didn't have any functional changes to its circuit from 63 to 68 anyway so why would they do a separate reissue of basically the same amp? By all accounts CBS left the 6V6 amps alone for quite a few years into the SF era.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> This wasn't a favorite for me. The vintage channel was cold, thin and harsh sounding. The custom channel was better.


really liked the custom channel on that amp also


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> All Fender Amps are overrated IMO


Some are good. The Twin, for example. I used to think the Deluxe Reverb was the greatest thing out there, but have grown to realize it isn't. I do like the Twin though, as well as some of the other big-ass combos.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

I’ve got a 73 Princeton Reverb. Nothing overrated about it.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

So, moving this along a bit, can anyone suggest an alternate amp that can produce similar clean tones ala the 70’s SFDR?
I have a 73 SFPR and I found the cleans on the Deluxe to be a little more strident, rounder and full sounding. And I am playing the SFPR through a 1x12 cab.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

ykram57 said:


> So, moving this along a bit, can anyone suggest an alternate amp that can produce similar clean tones ala the 70’s SFDR?
> I have a 73 SFPR and I found the cleans on the Deluxe to be a little more strident, rounder and full sounding. And I am playing the SFPR through a 1x12 cab.


The '65 Deluxe Reverb reissue is pretty good.I have a '74 Deluxe Reverb I'd never sell as it does everything I need. SF Princeton Reverb you have is no slouch although it's got a different sound than the Deluxe.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Believe it or not, some guys like the Blues Deluxe for the clean channel. It's pretty good.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

The reverb and trem in the RI amps is pretty nice feature too.
C


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> Believe it or not, some guys like the Blues Deluxe for the clean channel. It's pretty good.



Is that the one that goes from quiet to insanely loud really quickly? Or am I thinking of the Blues Deville?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

colchar said:


> Is that the one that goes from quiet to insanely loud really quickly? Or am I thinking of the Blues Deville?


Fender used linear pots on the HR Deluxe master which is definitely a symptom you're talking about. I can't recall is they did the same thing on the Bues Deluxe. I'd have to look through my notes...


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

colchar said:


> Is that the one that goes from quiet to insanely loud really quickly? Or am I thinking of the Blues Deville?


Sounds like the Fender Prosonic. Did the same thing.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I test few Custom series amps and most of them are noisy. I would not buy them.
And many owners agree to ; read a forums

Look for the 65 deluxe Reverb


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now I have a 2015 68 Custom PR, a 1980 Princeton Reverb, a 1994 Pro Junior, a 2009 DRRI and 2015 Excelsior and a 1988 The Twin. Between all of those, the 68 Custom PR breaks up earlier than most Fender amps I've tried except for the Bassbreakers. If you would like that, I would recommend the Bassbreakers. I prefer having more headroom. YMMV


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Chito said:


> Right now I have a 2015 68 Custom PR, a 1980 Princeton Reverb, a 1994 Pro Junior, a 2009 DRRI and 2015 Excelsior and a 1988 The Twin. Between all of those, the 68 Custom PR breaks up earlier than most Fender amps I've tried except for the Bassbreakers. If you would like that, I would recommend the Bassbreakers. I prefer having more headroom. YMMV


Thanks, I'm also interested in more headroom.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Look here; 
fender-65-princeton-reverb-schematic-vs-68


To have a nice bright clear sound on a 68 change C23 .047 and replace R34 with a jumper wire. To have an PRRI amp 100% blackface from a 68. You must also change C10 and C16 and put a Jensen Speaker


----------

